

Googler releases Windows zero-day exploit, Microsoft unimpressed - alecco
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/googler-releases-windows-zero-day-exploit-microsoft-unimpressed/6659

======
alecco
5 days seems to be too short a notice to get a fix.

